# Yard Machine splitter



## automaticman (Feb 23, 2011)

I'm thinking on buying a 26ton Yard Machine splitter with a 6.5 Tecomsua engine. Does anyone have any input on this machine? For sale by original owner used for home use only. $700.00
Thanks, Phil


----------



## avalancher (Feb 23, 2011)

In my opinion, that is kind of a steep price considering the fact that you can pick one up from your local Lowes for $900.00.They list here for $999.99, and if you look around you can easily find a 10 percent off coupon good for any one purchase.The ones you will find at Lowes are branded Troybuilt, but they are one and the same, all built by the same company and branded different for many retailers.
If you are dead set on buying the used one, I would offer $500.A new one will have a warranty for one year, and at least if its new you will know that proper maintance has been done on the thing.A machine can look brand new sitting in a garage, but if the thing has 200 hours on it before its first oil change, serious wear will have occured severly shortening the life span of the engine.


----------



## Upidstay (Feb 23, 2011)

I use a 10 year old Yard machines with a briggs engine. Worked fine for years. Engine is shot now, needs to be replaced, but after 10 years I don;t fault it.


----------



## loadthestove (Feb 23, 2011)

Avalancher is spot on his reply.Also ,being this late in the season I'm sure some marked down deals will soon surface.For $200-300 dollars it is simply not worth taking a chance on a used splitter.
explain this to the owner,make him a decent offer and if he declines thank him for his time and move on.


----------



## John R (Feb 23, 2011)

If they are made by MTD, RUN just as fast as you can.


----------



## automaticman (Feb 23, 2011)

I'm in S. Ca. Lowes shows a 27 ton splitter for $1400.00. Show me where you see 1 for $999.00. Phil


----------



## John R (Feb 23, 2011)

automaticman said:


> I'm in S. Ca. Lowes shows a 27 ton splitter for $1400.00. Show me where you see 1 for $999.00. Phil


 
See the above post, I think the ones at lowes are Troy-Bult made by MTD,
Use the search and type in Troy-Bult or MTD, lots of reading.


You can get a Speeco from TSC for a $1000.00, and it's by far superior in every way to the Troy-Bult.


----------



## avalancher (Feb 23, 2011)

John R said:


> If they are made by MTD, RUN just as fast as you can.




Well, I can tell you from the experience, that isnt necessarily true. I have a five year old TroyBilt,and yes like many other big box stores it was built by MTD.Am I happy with it?Yes sir, I am.I process in the neighborhood of 80-95 cords a year,all done with the troy bilt.Would I buy another again?Depends on the situation really.
When I bought mine, I had a hard time justifying a 3K model to the wife.She and I discussed the budget, and we allocated $4000 to my wood business.Some went for a trailer,a saw or two beyond what I had, and a splitter.At the time, there wasnt a lot of options around here, and personally I have a real problem with the folks at our local Tractor supply.Lets just say I was invited not to show my face in there anymore.
I bought my splitter new at Lowes, figuring it would get me through the first couple of years, and the proceeds from my business would fund a bigger and faster unit.
I have modified it to suit my needs, sure.It has a table instead of the cheesy log cradle.I run a 4way head on it instead of the normal wedge for production sake.I change the oil ever fifteen hours of operation religiously, I filter my fuel before pouring it in the tank,and if its going to sit more than a week I run it dry before stashing it in the tool shed.

My result?To date, It has processed a little over $74000 worth of firewood in the five years that I have owned it, a fair return on a $900 machine.I really couldnt ask anymore of any machine that costs so little.It aint a timberwolf,and it doesnt even pretend to be.With a 14 second cycle of time it aint the fastest of the bunch, but neither am I.
Do I plan on another splitter?You bet.I am building one now,should be done in three months or so.12hp Briggs pushing a 28 gpm pump behind a 5 inch cylinder.And when it has gone through its shake down tests and everything is looking good, then I will slap a $500 price tag on it and sell it to the first guy who wants to take a chance on a well used but well cared for splitter.


----------



## avalancher (Feb 23, 2011)

automaticman said:


> I'm in S. Ca. Lowes shows a 27 ton splitter for $1400.00. Show me where you see 1 for $999.00. Phil



prices are going to vary all over the country,and if thats what they run in your area, then do what you feel is best.All I can tell you is, here at our local Lowes, they list right at a grand, depending on time of year, local sales, etc.In fact,even our local walmart carries the same model right out in front of the store.They are pretty popular around here.


----------



## Hedgerow (Feb 23, 2011)

avalancher said:


> In my opinion, that is kind of a steep price considering the fact that you can pick one up from your local Lowes for $900.00.They list here for $999.99, and if you look around you can easily find a 10 percent off coupon good for any one purchase.The ones you will find at Lowes are branded Troybuilt, but they are one and the same, all built by the same company and branded different for many retailers.
> If you are dead set on buying the used one, I would offer $500.A new one will have a warranty for one year, and at least if its new you will know that proper maintance has been done on the thing.A machine can look brand new sitting in a garage, but if the thing has 200 hours on it before its first oil change, serious wear will have occured severly shortening the life span of the engine.


 
$500.00 would be a good buy. That 900 mark just seems a little steep. Not the model I'd want, but you can't buy the components for a good splitter for that price. If the motor has been mis-treated you could pick up a Honda knock off from Harbor Freight for less than $200.00.
A little engineering, and you're back in business...:msp_thumbup:


----------



## dh1984 (Feb 23, 2011)

automaticman said:


> I'm in S. Ca. Lowes shows a 27 ton splitter for $1400.00. Show me where you see 1 for $999.00. Phil


 
well tractor supply has got a 22 ton for 999.00 i checked them out yesturday. and they told me if i bought one that they would throw in a 5 gallon jug of gasoline and a tune up kit. but i'll wait untill summer and see what happens if they come on down or something.and keep checking craigslist and maybe find one on there cheap.


----------



## Hedgerow (Feb 23, 2011)

dh1984 said:


> well tractor supply has got a 22 ton for 999.00 i checked them out yesturday. and they told me if i bought one that they would throw in a 5 gallon jug of gasoline and a tune up kit. but i'll wait untill summer and see what happens if they come on down or something.and keep checking craigslist and maybe find one on there cheap.


 
Don't wait too long! That should be a speeco... Damn fine machines... And I LMAO every time I see the sign at the bottom of your posts!


----------



## Wood Doctor (Feb 23, 2011)

*Yes*



automaticman said:


> I'm thinking on buying a 26 ton Yard Machine splitter with a 6.5 Tecomsua engine. Does anyone have any input on this machine? For sale by original owner used for home use only. $700.00
> Thanks, Phil


Have a place to store it? If so, buy it and enjoy it when you need to split wood. Tecumseh made a good engine and that splitter will last for years. :msp_smile:


----------



## ponyexpress976 (Feb 23, 2011)

Id also be a little leary of the tecumseh engine as they dont exactly have the best reputation for reliability. Sure, sure anything will last if its taken care of but there are simple better built/designed motors out there...especially for that price tag.


----------



## dh1984 (Feb 23, 2011)

Hedgerow said:


> Don't wait too long! That should be a speeco... Damn fine machines... And I LMAO every time I see the sign at the bottom of your posts!


 

 i won't just untill i can get the money saved up .and then i go and take them up on the offer i got a ran check for price and the tune up kit and the price.but about the sign it took me a while to find it but when i found it i said that me made over there


----------



## Wood Doctor (Feb 23, 2011)

ponyexpress976 said:


> Id also be a little leary of the tecumseh engine as they dont exactly have the best reputation for reliability. Sure, sure anything will last if its taken care of but there are simple better built/designed motors out there...especially for that price tag.


So, you can buy a 26-ton log splitter for less than $700? Please show me one.


----------



## jbighump (Feb 23, 2011)

the general public doesn't maintain small engines most people never change oil or filters. id say save yourself some money in the long run and buy a new one


----------



## Wood Doctor (Feb 23, 2011)

jbighump said:


> the general public doesn't maintain small engines most people never change oil or filters. id say save yourself some money in the long run and buy a new one


However, he can buy a small 6.5 Hp engine for $150 or less--a Honda clone--from Harbor Freight. I'm running one of those. For 3 years, it's never failed.

I'll bet that Tecumseh engine runs fine. OP, please order that Yardman or post the address so that at least I can.


----------



## K.C. (Feb 24, 2011)

automaticman said:


> I'm in S. Ca. Lowes shows a 27 ton splitter for $1400.00. Show me where you see 1 for $999.00. Phil



I can show you where to get a 25 Ton Speeco - hella better machine than what you will ever get from Lowe's - for right around $1400, TOTAL delivered price. P/M me if you like.


----------



## ptabaka (Feb 25, 2011)

*splitter*

yep get the new one the brand and price is up to the wood you plan to split good luck


----------



## bassman1641 (Feb 27, 2011)

heard tecumseh out of buisness wont get parts if something breaks


----------



## johnha (Feb 28, 2011)

Where did you hear Tecumseh is out of business? www.tecumsehpower.com is operational and parts are readily available. I believe B&S acquired them after difficulties they had a few years back.

A splitter is not a complex piece of machinery. Though I avoid MTD products of any label (Yard Machines is a MTD brand), its getting harder all the time not to deal with them due to their acquisition strategy. 

$700 is a good price for a splitter these days and even if you ended up spending $300 on a new engine at some point, its still a very good deal.


----------



## bassman1641 (Mar 1, 2011)

just had my ice augur worked on it has a tecumseh engine the guy who owns the shop gave told me he could be wrong but i still wouldnt buy another one always had trouble with it


----------



## johnha (Mar 1, 2011)

bassman1641 said:


> just had my ice augur worked on it has a tecumseh engine the guy who owns the shop gave told me he could be wrong but i still wouldnt buy another one always had trouble with it


 
I always take what 'the guy at the shop' tells me with a grain of salt. They usually have high opinions of brands they sell and low opinions of brands they don't. 

I have two pieces of equipment powered by Tecumseh. One has held up well and the other hasn't so much, but in its defense it has been beat like a red headed stepchild.

Personally, I'd save up my pennies for a non-MTD unit.


----------



## Country1 (Mar 1, 2011)

So the TSC Huskee spliters are Speeco?

Huskee® 22-ton Log Splitter - 1032822 | Tractor Supply Company


----------



## Hedgerow (Mar 1, 2011)

Country1 said:


> So the TSC Huskee spliters are Speeco?
> 
> Huskee® 22-ton Log Splitter - 1032822 | Tractor Supply Company


 
I believe so, but the one in your link is a little different. It's got a little different motor set up. Vertical shaft vs the horizontal shaft motor on the one I got. Check this www.speeco.com


----------



## Dancing Bear (Mar 2, 2011)

Wood Doctor said:


> Have a place to store it? If so, buy it and enjoy it when you need to split wood. Tecumseh made a good engine and that splitter will last for years. :msp_smile:



My 6 year old Ariens snow blower has a 11 HP Tecumseh Snow King engine and it still starts on one pull 99% of the time. Runs great. I think they make a good engine.


----------



## Country1 (Mar 2, 2011)

Hedgerow said:


> I believe so, but the one in your link is a little different. It's got a little different motor set up. Vertical shaft vs the horizontal shaft motor on the one I got. Check this SpeeCo Inc. Farming accessories and tools, log splitters, post hole diggers and custom manufacturing.


 
Thanks


----------



## woodguy105 (Mar 2, 2011)

Not even taking into condsideration price...does the yard machine splitter push the log into a wedge or is the wedge at the business end of the cylinder? Unless you have to go vertical, personally I wouldn't buy any splitter that did not have a push block (pushing the round into the wedge). 
imo-


----------



## automaticman (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks for all the replies. They're helpful. This Yard Machine sold the next day. The seller said he had 14 hits on Craigs List. They sell fast in Calif. Here I'd have to buy a carb approved Huskee for $150.00 more. I may still go that route. I can will call it at TSC. The shipping runs around $350.00. A rental from Indio is $100.00 per day minimun.


----------



## K.C. (Mar 3, 2011)

*PM Sent*

Automaticman,

Check your PM - Sent info on where to look for a good deal on a Speeco splitter!


----------



## kgreer (Mar 3, 2011)

johnha said:


> Where did you hear Tecumseh is out of business? www.tecumsehpower.com is operational and parts are readily available. I believe B&S acquired them after difficulties they had a few years back.
> 
> A splitter is not a complex piece of machinery. Though I avoid MTD products of any label (Yard Machines is a MTD brand), its getting harder all the time not to deal with them due to their acquisition strategy.
> 
> $700 is a good price for a splitter these days and even if you ended up spending $300 on a new engine at some point, its still a very good deal.


 
Tecumseh did I believe file for Chapter 11 or some type of bankruptcy protection a couple of years ago. That probably allowed them to stay in business, although they may be owned by someone else now.


----------



## Whitespider (Mar 3, 2011)

Well now...
For you guys talkin'-down the Tecumseh engines here's a pair for ya'.

The little tractor carries an 11 horse that's well over 50-years-old.
It still starts right up at -10 degrees.

The splitter wears a 6.5 horse and it's been there at least 20-years.

And I can tell you I've destroyed many a Briggs engine on other equipment just in the time I've had these. I don't think I've even put a new spark plug in the tractor for over 10-years.


----------



## Hedgerow (Mar 3, 2011)

Whitespider said:


> Well now...
> For you guys talkin'-down the Tecumseh engines here's a pair for ya'.
> 
> The little tractor carries an 11 horse that's well over 50-years-old.
> ...


 
That's an impressive feat for that old tractor! But I'll bet you wouldn't trade the motor out of it for a new Tecumseh off the shelf today...


----------



## Mowingman (Mar 3, 2011)

Tecumseh did in fact file for bankruptcy and completely shut down for good. No, B&S did not buy them. Some small investment company bought the rights to make parts, but as of this date, they have been unable to supply any amount of parts on a reliable basis. Most small engine repair shops have no source for Tech. parts and will not attempt to repair a Tech. engine if it needs parts. The most common parts needed are carb. parts, and those are just not available.
Oh, by the way, MTD stands for; MADE TO DISINTEGRATE
Jeff





kgreer said:


> Tecumseh did I believe file for Chapter 11 or some type of bankruptcy protection a couple of years ago. That probably allowed them to stay in business, although they may be owned by someone else now.


----------



## woodguy105 (Mar 3, 2011)

[/QUOTE]

That looks just like my wood hauling splitting set up.


----------

